# Can you program an Airwire G2\G3 and\or a QSI Titan with JMRI software?



## dms1 (May 27, 2010)

Can you program an Airwire G2\G3 and\or a QSI Titan with JMRI software? Or any other generic software? If possible what hardware would I need to purchase? I already have a NCE GWire controller and a Bridgeworks power supply. From all the videos I have seen on youtube it seems programing DCC modules with software is much smoother\easier (especially for fine adjustments) than using a remote with a simple LCD display.

Thanks


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

You can't program the G2/G3 with JMRI, as the only way to communicate to those boards is via the wireless interface. The Airwire throttle is best for that; the NCE G-wire wireless cab has some idiosyncrasies when programming Airwire boards. Fortunately, the CVs on the G2/G3 are relatively simple, so it's easy to program with the instruction book. 

You _can_ use JMRI to program the QSI Titan, though the QSI discussion group is full of "why can't I do this with JMRI?" questions when it comes to the Titan, and QSI will tell you they don't go out of their way to make sure JMRI works with their stuff. Best there just to use QSI's CV Manager software, which is a free download anyway. Either way, you're going to need an interface between the computer and decoder, so you may as well get QSI's (around $90 if I recall, don't quote me) and download their dedicated software. Note: QSI seems to update this software almost weekly, so whenever I go to use it, I instinctively go to QSI's web site to download the latest version. When you install it, it overwrites the old software automatically. Know that the power supply that comes with the QSI programming interface isn't exactly a high-current device. It's been fine for me for programming sounds and motor functions on one locomotive at a time (one and two-motor locos, and locos up to the size of the K-27) but that's purely a "test track" application for programming. If I want to test the settings "real world," I disconnect the programmer and use a regular DCC command center interface or Airwire. I recall reading that you can get a higher-powered wall-wart type power supply for the programmer, but check with QSI for specifics on that. I'm writing from vague memory and would want to confirm that before saying anything absolute in that regard. 

One thing; if you're using the G-wire receiver with the QSI, you must turn that off and connect the the output of the programmer directly to the power inputs of the QSI board. With the older Quantum boards, it was just a matter of unplugging the G-wire receiver or installing a "bypass" switch, which made life easy. Not so with this. _The G-wire board must remain plugged into the Titan._ You've got to program the Titan to either use it or ignore it. To go from G-wire/Airwire throttle control to CV Manager control, use the Airwire or G-wire transmitter to turn CV 56.1 to "0," which turns off the Airwire control. Then disconnect the battery, and hook the output of the programmer to the board instead. (I have a plug that matches the battery plug for this.) You can then do all your programming that you need to do via the CV Manager interface. Once you have everything set the way you want it, go to CV 56.1 on the CV Manager software and click on "enable Airwire." This sets CV 56.1 back to "1." Then disconnect the CV Manager from the board, plug the batteries back in, and you should be in business with the Airwire throttle. 

Later, 

K


----------



## dms1 (May 27, 2010)

Is it possible to program other DCC controllers, like the TCS function controller with QSIs software? What I'm trying to accomplish in not buying six different software\hardware programs just to easily program DCC controlers. Does other DCC hardware work with the QSI software, something like the NCE CS02 DCC?

It really seems large scale missed the ball on DCC compatibility.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Kevin, the support for decoders in JMRI is by VOLUNTEERS, not the manufacturers. Your statement "QSI will tell you they don't go out of their way to make sure JMRI works with their stuff" is misleading. 

NO manufacturer goes out of their way to support JMRI except VOLUNTEERS, not manufacturers. It's not a commercial product. 

You are also adding to misunderstandings about your statements about high current and one loco at a time on the programmer. The unit was not designed to run trains in ops mode... it can for low current situations, but it's a PROGRAMMER first and foremost... there's NO dcc programming track output in the world that will run a G scale loco. 

Cutting it down because it is current limited is just as misleading and incorrect as cutting a 10 amp booster down because it does not work as a service mode programmer. (also you only program one loco/decoder at a time on a DCC programming track, by definition). 

The latest power supplies from QSI are 800 ma. I know, I caused the change. It's a result of increased requirements of the Titan, it's not needed on the original QSI. 

Back to the point: There are so many CVs in the QSI that the definitions for JMRI are a lot of work. But you can program the unit easily still. 

I recommend using the QSI CV manager, and saving your configuration files for each loco. It is better formatted and is kept up to date with new features.

Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Dave, you can use the QSI programming module with JMRI's Decoder Pro software as well as QSI's CV Manager software, just not at the same time. See  *JMRI's site* for more information on drivers for your specific computer. So you can program the TCS function decoder via JMRI, at least in theory. There may be similar compatibility issues with TSI (or any other decoder) with JMRI as there is with the Titan. _That_, I can't answer. I don't use Decoder Pro (JMRI) since it isn't fully compatible with QSI's decoders. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Back to basics: 

JMRI can program anything (except sound files)... the rub is if there are "definitions" for your particular decoder that make it as easy as checking a box for the function, like the CV manager does for all the QSI functions. 

That's one advantage of Decoder Pro over just entering CV values, the "manual" for what CV does what is in the JMRI software IF the definitions have been created by the volunteer programmers. 

The TCS decoder is so incredibly simple that I can't see wasting my time firing up any other software, I'd program it using my "home" DCC system on the programming track. 

Greg


----------



## dms1 (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies, I am just try to save money here. So if I buy the QSI software\hardware I can program my two Titans and use JMRI with the QSI hardware to program other decoders?

Greg, what is your "home" DCC track?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, you need the QSI programmer, in my opinion, since that is the only way to add new sound files, and new "ET" sound files are coming out bit by bit, much better than the original ones. 

You won't need the QSI hardware to use JMRI... with a normal DCC system. 

Your AirWire is not "technically" DCC, and most certainly has deviations from a real DCC system, i.e. track powered. 

http://jmri.sourceforge.net/help/en/html/hardware/qsi/index.shtml 

I use NCE... you should go to my web site, like it says in my signature... over 500 pages of information and lots on QSI and DCC... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## dms1 (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for that link, I want to use JMRI to program function decoders so hopefully I can get that to work with the QSI stuff, otherwise I will buy that Soundtraxx programmer JMRI recommends. To bad NCE doesn't make a cheap track programmer.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

they do, it just comes built into their dcc system. 

By the way you can buy a complete 3 amp dcc system called the powercab for about $200, I use mine for Z scale and programming. 

Greg


----------

